# Really Mean Pranks



## NYDrew (Oct 31, 2006)

Lets just say that I really really hate the kid the landlord put in to fill a room.  He has no respect for other people or their property (or pets).  He is fat, messy, smelly and just an all around gross person besides his respect problems. 

I got 5 weeks to come up with a goodbye stab in the back (or four) before I move out.  I want him to regret everything he put me and my other roomate through in our final semester of college.  However, the revenge can not be to global because I still like the 2 kids who will be staying past december also.

I need ideas.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 31, 2006)

Does he have a car?  Saran wrap his car.  Use as many rolls as you can apply before getting caught.  I saw that one in a Meathead flix.  It doesn't damage his property but will be a real pain in the ass to cleanup.  

Can you get into his place while he is sleeping?  If so, teabag him!  Don't forget to take pictures.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 31, 2006)

You could just saran wrap him to his bed. Best of both worlds. 
If you want to be really evil, you could steal all his stuff, adn replace it with exact replicas.


----------



## Marc (Oct 31, 2006)

If he has his own landline phone, put a pieces of scotch tape very carefully over the mouth piece.

Halfway through the day, or about until he gets used to screaming into the phone to be heard, sneak in and take it off and watch him scream at the next person that calls.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 31, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> If so, teabag him!  Don't forget to take pictures.




LMAO...now that's just gross.


----------



## John84 (Oct 31, 2006)

Me and my friend were able to pull this one off while my friend was out of town. We went to Home Depot and picked up lots of 2x4's and plywood. We then rented a U-Haul truck and parked it down the street from his house at about 1 in the morning. In the truck we made four sides of a box that would fit his car. We took the 4 sides out, placed them around his car and then nailed them together to form the complete box. Needless to say, when he got home he was speechless.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 31, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> LMAO...now that's just gross.



We had two victims of the tea bag at the Lax Final Four in Philly.  And yes, we have the pictures to prove it.  One of the guys got it twice in one day.  30 years old and still as immature as HS, I love my friends.


----------



## NYDrew (Oct 31, 2006)

no car.  locks his door


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 31, 2006)

NYDrew said:


> no car.  locks his door



hmmm, tough cookie.  i'm gonna have to think on this a bit.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 31, 2006)

If he's really as big of a jerk as you say I would put an obituary in for him up at your local and his hometown papers.  His bank accounts will get closed, people will call his none stop.  It would take over his life for a few months.  You just have to pose as a funeral home.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 1, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> If he's really as big of a jerk as you say I would put an obituary in for him up at your local and his hometown papers.  His bank accounts will get closed, people will call his none stop.  It would take over his life for a few months.  You just have to pose as a funeral home.



Good one, sounds like you might get in a bit of trouble if caught though...


----------



## Marc (Nov 1, 2006)

NYDrew said:


> no car.  locks his door



Get a lock picking set.


When he's not there, superglue everything on his desk to his desk.



And then change the lock.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 1, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Good one, sounds like you might get in a bit of trouble if caught though...



He didn't say legal pranks.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 1, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> You could just saran wrap him to his bed. Best of both worlds.
> If you want to be really evil, you could steal all his stuff, adn replace it with exact replicas.



Go for the jugular! Let your roomies in on the plan, then saran wrap the toilet.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 1, 2006)

ok, if you really detest him, and i mean REALLY hate him, you could

glue thumbtacks to his windshield wipers. When he turns them on they will make a really nice design on his windshield. 

Get liquid nitrogen, and freeze 5 or 6 cans of shaving cream, and IMMEDIATELY peel the outside of the can off. Because the can is totally frozen, the shaving cream will be like an ice cube. Throw them in his car, they will expand as they thaw out

And if you just wanna mess with him a little:

Put vasoline on his windshield wipers. It will spead and be hard to remove because it is oil based and won't mix with water.

I've never actually done these before, just heard about them. Lemme know how it works for you. Keep in mind if you get caught doing the first 2 you will probably face charges.....


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 1, 2006)

he already said no car



llamborghinii said:


> ok, if you really detest him, and i mean REALLY hate him, you could
> 
> glue thumbtacks to his windshield wipers. When he turns them on they will make a really nice design on his windshield.
> 
> ...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 1, 2006)

NYDrew said:


> no car.  locks his door





SkiDork said:


> he already said no car



OK, That only eliminates the second one, he can still do the other 2


----------



## Brettski (Nov 1, 2006)

Move on and be thankful you're gone?


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 1, 2006)

Marc said:


> Get a lock picking set.
> 
> 
> When he's not there, superglue everything on his desk to his desk.
> ...



But you don't want to get caught for breaking in to some one's room.  What about filing his key hole full of crazy glue?  Why stop there?  Put a nice thick bead of glue all around the opening of the door.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 1, 2006)

llamborghinii said:


> OK, That only eliminates the second one, he can still do the other 2



huh?  they all involve a car


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 1, 2006)

SkiDork said:


> huh?  they all involve a car



what is your point? He just doesn't want anything that has to do with the inside of the car, cuz he locks it, the rest deal with the outside.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 1, 2006)

llamborghinii said:


> what is your point? He just doesn't want anything that has to do with the inside of the car, cuz he locks it, the rest deal with the outside.



Oh, I took it to mean he has no car, and he locks his room.  I guess I was wrong.


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 1, 2006)

Interior door locks have the screws on the outside so all you have to do is unscrew them and you are in the room.


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2006)

tree_skier said:


> Interior door locks have the screws on the outside so all you have to do is unscrew them and you are in the room.



I think your locksets are installed backwards... :lol:


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 1, 2006)

> he said he lock his car door





SkiDork said:


> Oh, I took it to mean he has no car, and he locks his room.  I guess I was wrong.




Actually I think you're the one that misinterpreted it.

He said "no car.  locks his door" which I believe means he has no car and he locks his door like I originally thought.


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 1, 2006)

Greg said:


> I think your locksets are installed backwards... :lol:



interior locks are supposed to have the screws outside, not exterior.  Read the directions when installing them.


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2006)

tree_skier said:


> interior locks are supposed to have the screws outside, not exterior.  Read the directions when installing them.


"Outside, not exterior"? :blink:

You're wrong. And I know how to install them. I just replaced all the knob locksets in my house with levers. For privacy locks (like those in BRs and baths), the side with the push button lock and therefore the screws goes on the interior side. A side benefit is the screws are not visible from outside the room. That's why you install passage sets (no locks) on closets with the screws inside the door as the side without screws looks nicer. I also changed out the lockset on our front exterior door. The screws are on the interior side along with the lock lever.

The screws are always installed inside the door. What would be the point of a lock otherwise? :roll:


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 1, 2006)

not to argue the point but when your child locks himself in and takes the little key with him how do you get in.


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2006)

tree_skier said:


> not to argue the point but when your child locks himself in and takes the little key with him how do you get in.



Paperclip? :idea:


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 1, 2006)

tree_skier said:


> not to argue the point but when your child locks himself in and takes the little key with him how do you get in.



If its one of those privacy locks (little push button on the back of the knob, weird little key thing with what looks like a flat head screw driver) just use a nail.  We used to keep a nail on top of a pic frame in the hallway just in case.


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2006)

tree_skier said:


> Read the directions when installing them.



Here ya go:

http://consumer.schlage.com/products/pdfs/Accents_Install_Sheets_KnobsLevers.pdf

Time to go and reverse all the lock sets in your house... :lol:


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 1, 2006)

-spray cheap cologne on his pillow
-place a stinkbomb somewhere in his closet
-put maggots in his shoes

...I don't know, not feeling very creative right now


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 1, 2006)

SkiDork said:


> Actually I think you're the one that misinterpreted it.
> 
> He said "no car.  locks his door" which I believe means he has no car and he locks his door like I originally thought.



lets figure this out now. NYDrew, does he have a car or not?


----------



## NYDrew (Nov 2, 2006)

ok, time to set the record straight.

He graduated HS at 16 and came to my Univ.  He dropped out years ago, and is now a very fat 22 year old who does nothing but sloth and gluttonize. (normal dinner: snack->go to wendys-> bowl of cereal-> eat wendys-> while cooking chicken->eat chicken->another snack->video games till he passes out infront of tv) and not cleaning up a single bit of it.

He lied to us about still being a student when we allowed him in.  He apperently has been working the same dead end job for a few years now and can't even afford to return home to NYC with his family.  Being he seldomly actually goes to work, he spends about 12 waking hours a day making a mess which I have to clean.  He sees nothing wrong with the fact that every common area is filled with his DIRTY laundry, papers etc.  There are no more avalible tables because they all have his crap on them.

Oh, and HE DOES NOT HAVE A CAR.  HE LOCKS HIS BEDROOM DOOR.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 2, 2006)

NYDrew said:


> ok, time to set the record straight.
> 
> He graduated HS at 16 and came to my Univ.  He dropped out years ago, and is now a very fat 22 year old who does nothing but sloth and gluttonize. (normal dinner: snack->go to wendys-> bowl of cereal-> eat wendys-> while cooking chicken->eat chicken->another snack->video games till he passes out infront of tv) and not cleaning up a single bit of it.
> 
> ...



I think my idea is just perfect then.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 2, 2006)

Ok SkiDork, I guess this is the part where ya say 'I told ya so', lol.

If ya wanna be an ass, throw a couple tacks in his shoes


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 2, 2006)

llamborghinii said:


> Ok SkiDork, I guess this is the part where ya say 'I told ya so', lol.
> 
> If ya wanna be an ass, throw a couple tacks in his shoes



nahhhh - I just wanted to make sure I wasn't having a senior moment...  ;-)


----------



## 2knees (Nov 2, 2006)

put a laxative in his drink or cereal bowl.  I'm assuming he puts milk in it.
You say he locks his room.   Put baby powder along the bottom of the door and use a hair dryer to blow it in.  Shit gets into and onto everything.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 2, 2006)

2knees said:


> put a laxative in his drink or cereal bowl.  I'm assuming he puts milk in it.
> You say he locks his room.   Put baby powder along the bottom of the door and use a hair dryer to blow it in.  Shit gets into and onto everything.



Baby powder!  I was trying to come up with something that could be pumped/blown under the door without causing excessive damage.  An added bonus would be the powder overpowering his previously stated stank.


----------



## Marc (Nov 2, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> Baby powder!  I was trying to come up with something that could be pumped/blown under the door without causing excessive damage.  An added bonus would be the powder overpowering his previously stated stank.



Arsenic?


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 2, 2006)

Marc said:


> Arsenic?



NYDrew is spending all that time and money to attend a university.  We don't want to land him in the klink before he can capitalize on that degree.

At first I was thinking pixy dust.  That stuff sting the nostrils...  ahh that made me laugh.


----------



## NYDrew (Nov 2, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> NYDrew is spending all that time and money to attend a university.  We don't want to land him in the klink before he can capitalize on that degree.
> 
> At first I was thinking pixy dust.  That stuff sting the nostrils...  ahh that made me laugh.



actually, thats not far off.  you see, my boss, who I am close with, is friends with the police captain.  What happens if I accidentally drop a bag of "pixie dust" under his door and then make a little phone call?

baby powder no good.  he really wont notice.  I want mean, real mean.

laxatives are great, but I need white/vanilla not chocolate, and it needs to be powdered for my plan


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 2, 2006)

If he leaves his stuff all around the place, why not just throw it all out? 

Or you could just make a nest out of his clothes and put maggots in it with dead rat.

Guy sounds like a douchebag, I'd have no problem being a straight up dick to him.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 2, 2006)

cbcbd said:


> If he leaves his stuff all around the place, why not just throw it all out?



That's what I was going to say, but it's not really a prank...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 2, 2006)

I think you're gonna need to find a way into his room to do anything good....


----------



## 2knees (Nov 2, 2006)

NYDrew said:


> laxatives are great, but I need white/vanilla not chocolate, and it needs to be powdered for my plan




they sell the stuff in tabs.  just crush a few up, take all the tp out of the apartment, buy some air freshner and laugh your a$$ off.


----------



## Jellis (Nov 2, 2006)

Does he drink soda? or anything in the fridge that is "just his"?  

Send me a PM and I'll let you know what to put in it that will leave no side effects to him except a very empty bowel.  You have to be careful with laxatives, they can damage organs if you arent careful and land him in the hospital...but I will tell you what you can use!:-o


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 2, 2006)

Jellis said:


> .but I will tell you what you can use!:-o


Drano?


----------



## NYDrew (Nov 2, 2006)

speaking of toilet paper.  you think itching powder on it will work?  The kid does take a duke (not in the urinal) god knows how many times a day.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 3, 2006)

NYDrew said:


> speaking of toilet paper.  you think itching powder on it will work?  The kid does take a duke (not in the urinal) god knows how many times a day.



But how you gonna cover enough of the roll, without it looking like you unrolled it and then rerolled it?

And if the door on his room is just a "privacy" lock, (I am guessing it is rather than a dead bolt) all you need is a credit card to get in, as long as it opens in.  Just slide it in to push it open.


----------



## NYDrew (Nov 3, 2006)

I am well versed in B&E.  Cant be entered without causing damage.

TP spends half its time unrolled on the floor anyway.  Thats why I keep a private stash


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 12, 2006)

http://steady-rollin.blogspot.com/2006/11/dirty-game.html


----------



## severine (Aug 4, 2008)

bump!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2008)

Anything involving poop on a car door..lol


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 5, 2008)

I've actually been pulling a good one lately.  I recently set up a Wifi network along with Wifi Printer for my Wife's sister and her Husband (Some of you have skied with him.)  I've been randomly connecting to their network from my laptop and printing up pictures of creepy clowns on their printer.


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 5, 2008)

Whenever someone at work asks me to fix a cadd or revit problem I tell them to hit AltF4. For anyone who uses one of those programs you'll know it's murder to have to reinvent a building you just closed out without saving.


----------



## Paul (Aug 5, 2008)

How'd I miss this the first time around?

Upper Decker. That is all.


And Grassi, dude..... careful sounds like you caught teh ghey.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 5, 2008)

Paul said:


> Upper Decker. That is all.



:lol:

...or if you're more adventurous, a little game of hide the deuce.  For whatever reason hockey players dig that one.  It was a daily occurrence in their dorm back in high school


----------



## kid3 (Aug 6, 2008)

Yep, bag all his stuff that's laying around the place and toss it in the dupster where he will never find it.

Bold face right in the eye and tell him you have no idea where his dirty crap went to!

Don't forget to have everyone put a lock on their doors.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Aug 7, 2008)

Laxatives are a no-go.  Dude'll just occupy (and grossly mess up) your bathroom.

You've got to get him outside of your apartment....

Or, maybe, can you get access to his computer?  Download some vicious, illegal in all countries, hardcore stuff, and then anonymously tip off the authorities...Make sure he doesn't have a rock-solid alibi, though, for when the downloading happened.  And make sure you do it a few times, 'cause one isolated event might be easier to explain away as someone else having done it....

Or, maybe just politely tell him "it's not you, it's us", and get him to move out?


----------

